# Nitrous Question



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Can any one tell me how much nitrous you can put through a stock ls2 before it goes bang. It is an 06 with A4 with 25000 miles. Spin tech cat back with Volant CAI. And with drag radials how quick can it go.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

From what ive read and been told, the ls1 holds up better than the ls2 blocks for nitrous apps. I have a friend with an ls1 trans am cammed and stalled on 175 shot and it still hasn't popped. You will get estimates on here man but every block is different. How big of a shot were you thinking?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would max at 100-150. With DR that is going to be a huge shock to the stock suspension and drivetrain. I'd expect to snap something.

Engine should hold fine though, pending you have an appropriate tune.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

be prepared to spend some cash on a proper set up, not the cheapo 600 dollar zex sets. and like j said, the gto drivetrain is underbuilt for the car as it is. look into a 1 piece driveshaft before nitrous. i ripped mine apart in my 04 auto. with only mild mods.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

dude515 said:


> be prepared to spend some cash on a proper set up, not the cheapo 600 dollar zex sets. and like j said, the gto drivetrain is underbuilt for the car as it is. look into a 1 piece driveshaft before nitrous. i ripped mine apart in my 04 auto. with only mild mods.


What mods did you have??


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

ram air hood, cai, custom cat-back, and dyno tune. also have upgraded brakes and audio.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The only way you'll break the stock drive shaft without more than the ^ 20 HP over stock gain is wheel hop. Axle stubs are much more prone to twisting off followed by half shafts. 100-150 is a reasonable shot


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> The only way you'll break the stock drive shaft without more than the ^ 20 HP over stock gain is wheel hop. Axle stubs are much more prone to twisting off followed by half shafts. 100-150 is a reasonable shot


:agree

The '05 Texas-Speed heads/cam/intake goat I've ran against a couple times runs a 125 shot all day long. Not a single hiccup and on a stock bottom end and drivetrain. Wheel hop will rip any gto's drivetrain to shreds. Some experience it, others don't.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delay but work got me I was thinking of a 100-150 shot it is a auto so the shock to the drive train will be less than a six speed I only want to make a few passes I don't want to run it weekly maybe twice a year. It has CAI AND spin tech exhuast how fast with a good tune should it go


----------



## Gtslowm6 (Aug 1, 2011)

It's all in the tune man do a wet kit and I'd say a 200 shot on a good tune I've seen ls2 s run a 200 shot for two years every weekend find someone who knows what the f*%^ they are doing and you will be fine I ran 100
Shot for a year on a motor tune before I went turbo


----------

